# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  The Best of Bollywood Shayari !

## Be happy Keep smiling

_Dilwale Dulhania Le Jayenge (1995)_

Aisa pehli baar hua hai satrah athrah saalon mein
Undekha anjaana koi aane laga hai khayalon mein
Aankhon ki khidki par ek saya sa lehrata hai
Dil ke darwaze par koi dastak de ke jaata hai
Gheri gheri kaali aankhen mujhse mujhko poochti hai
Haaton ki rekhaon mein ek chehra sa ban jata hai
Uski saanse resham jaisi gaalo ko chu jaati hai
Uske haaton ki khushboo hai ab tak mere balon mein
Haan, aisa pehli baar hua hai satrah athrah saalon mein
Undekha anjaana koi aane laga hai khayalon mein

_Har Dil Jo Pyar Karega_ 
Pooja (Rani Mukherjee) writes for Raj (Salman Khan) 

Kaal thak jo ajnabee tha

Dil aaj ussi ko chahta hai

Zindagi dene wale tujhpe

Marjaane ko jee chahta hai


_Kabhi Kabhi_

Popular 'Life' poem from movie "Kabhi Kabhie". Describes Amit's (Amitabh Bacchan) life disappointment because he must be separated from Pooja (Rakhee Gulzar), his girl friend who has promised to setup a life with him.


Kabhi kabhi mere dil main khayal aata hain
Ki zindagi teri zulfon ki narm chhaon main guzarne pati
To sadab ho bhi sakti thi
Yeh ranjho gham ki siyahi jo dil pe chhayi hain
Teri nazar ki suahon main kho bhi sakti thi
Magar yeh ho na saka,
Magar yeh ho na saka aur ab ye aalam hain
Ki tu nahin, tera gham, teri joostjoo bhi nahin
Guzar rahi hain kuchh iss tarah zindagi jaise, isse kisi ke sahare ki aarzoo bhi nahin
Na koi raah, na manzil, na roshni ka suragh
Bhatak rahin hai andheron main zindagi meri
Inhi andheron main reh jaoonga kabhi kho kar
Main janta hoo meri hum-nafas, magar yoonhi
Kabhi kabhi mere dil main khayal aata hai

_Mann_
 Dev Karan Singh (Aamir Khan)  - film "Mann" 

Poem 1:

Tujhko dekhenge sitare to Zia maange ge

Aur Pyaase teri zulfon se ghataa maange ge

Apne kande se dupatta na sarakne dena

Varna buddhe bhi jawaani ki dua maange ge

Poem 2:
Husn ko chand, jawani ko kamal kehte hain

Dekh kar hum tujhe ek zhooh ghazal kehte hain

Uff yeh sangeh marmar sa tarasa hua saffaaf badan

Dekhne wale tujhe Taj Mahal kehte hain


*Tum Bin* 

Tum Bin Jiya Jaaye Kaise, Kaise Jiya Jaaye Tum Bin
Sadiyon Si Lambi Hai Raaten, Sadiyon Se Lambi Huv Din
Aaa Jao Laut Kar Tum Yeh Dil Keh Raha Hai
Aaa Jao Laut Kar Tum Yeh Dil Keh Raha Hai
Phir Shaame Tanhaye Jaagi
Phir Yaad Tum Aa Rahe Ho
Phir Jaan Nikal Ne Lagi Hai
Phir Mujhko Tadpa Rahe Ho
Aaa Jao Laut Kar Tum Yeh Dil Keh Raha Hai
Kya Kya Na Soocha Hai Maine
Kya Kya Na Sapne Sajaye
Kya Kya Na Chaaha Hai Dil Ne
Kya Kya Na Armaan Jagaaye
Is Dil Se Toofan Guzarte Hai
Tum Bin To Jeete Na Marte Hai
Aaa Jao Laut Kar Tum Yeh Dil Keh Raha Hai
Aaa Jao Laut Kar Tum Yeh Dil Keh Raha Hai
Tum Bin Jiya Jaaye Kaise, Kaise Jiya Jaaye Tum Bin

----------


## Ash

kabhi kabhi and tum bin numbers are my all time fav :up;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

I like DDLJ  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

Mere aankho main aanso teray aa gaye muskuranay lagay saray ghaaaamm...!! :up; great one

----------


## Qambar

Tum Bin 

Tum Bin Jiya Jaaye Kaise, Kaise Jiya Jaaye Tum Bin 
Sadiyon Si Lambi Hai Raaten, Sadiyon Se Lambi Huv Din 
Aaa Jao Laut Kar Tum Yeh Dil Keh Raha Hai 
Aaa Jao Laut Kar Tum Yeh Dil Keh Raha Hai 
Phir Shaame Tanhaye Jaagi 
Phir Yaad Tum Aa Rahe Ho 
Phir Jaan Nikal Ne Lagi Hai 
Phir Mujhko Tadpa Rahe Ho 
Aaa Jao Laut Kar Tum Yeh Dil Keh Raha Hai 
Kya Kya Na Soocha Hai Maine 
Kya Kya Na Sapne Sajaye 
Kya Kya Na Chaaha Hai Dil Ne 
Kya Kya Na Armaan Jagaaye 
Is Dil Se Toofan Guzarte Hai 
Tum Bin To Jeete Na Marte Hai 
Aaa Jao Laut Kar Tum Yeh Dil Keh Raha Hai 
Aaa Jao Laut Kar Tum Yeh Dil Keh Raha Hai 
Tum Bin Jiya Jaaye Kaise, Kaise Jiya Jaaye Tum Bin

Very nice 
Thanx for sharing

----------


## zohaib1

Good effort 

 :applaud;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Thanks guys  :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

zabardast very good

----------


## Muzna

nice effort bohat achi simi keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## KOHINOOR

Very Nice Yaar Simi  :Big Grin: 

Gooooooooood  :up;

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

Thanks Fati, Muzna and Jamil  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

ahan cool  :Big Grin:

----------

